# The Shadow Tribe aka Spawn of Articulation



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello haunters...
This is BEELCE's SHADOW TRIBE from 2009

Let me set the scene.........

The Shadow Tribe have captured a warrior from a rival tribe of giant skeletons, and has him tied up to be cooked over a fire.
In the meantime 2 Giant warriors have come to his rescue. In the confusion, they have captured a Shadow Tribe child, and are threatening decapitation.
The smaller statured, but fierce Shadow Tribe has surrounded the pair of raiders, and the standoff continues to this day.....


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Just to add to the mystery, the giant raiders got advanced weapons


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

The larger skeletons are the latex with wire type, They are good looking and pose well, but have a hard time standing up by themselves.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

As you can see the larger skeletons are mounted on a small platform and strapped to a tripod.
The platform was attached to a "turning" Christmas tree stand. So the the 2 giant raiders where standing back to back as they slowly circled round and round to keep their eye on the Shadow Tribe.










We did shoot a small stop-frame animation of the battle, but it has not been finished


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

If you want to see how I made these look here...
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17073


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow those are brilliant! nice work


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Every skeleton tells a story! I love all the poses and the actions of the skeletons. Very nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wish I could see these in person. These guys are such a hoot - I love them

I want to see that stop-motion movie, too - get crackin' on it, Beelce


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow, 

Wow this is such an amazing set up! Though I think I could spent the next few years adding details to the weapons alone, lol! I like the way you cut out the mouth and eyes of the skull in one of the pictures!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Hehe... love em !


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bluckies take over the world. For some reason this makes me think of Bluckies forming Flash mobs, and showing up in odd locations.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Life size skeleton action figures! Very cool!


----------



## lot27 (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see the film done. Pretty cool stuff you're working on


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

The whole set-up looks like terrific fun, and goes to prove that bluckies are far too under-rated by a lot of haunters.



Spooky1 said:


> Bluckies take over the world. For some reason this makes me think of Bluckies forming Flash mobs, and showing up in odd locations.


A blucky flash mob would be an amazing thing to see! Shopping for Halloween treats at Target, when suddenly...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very cool..Great Job B.. I like their hair too 
How many did you make in all?
a movie?? that will be fun!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Looks like you had fun setting them up!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks folks......!
Lilly...I made a total of 13, used some really cool feathers I found at Hobby Lobby At 90% off to make the "hair"...Sorry, the animation is still on hold for now.
MommaMoose...These little guys are easy to set up, and can tell a story just with body language ................


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, you can do amazing things with bluckies. I've never seen so many poses with them. I love it.


----------

